# 2015 Sentra rubbing noise when the wind blows



## 2015sentra (Jan 29, 2018)

When my 2015 Sentra is pushed by wind from the drivers side I hear a rubbing/rumbling noise from the passenger side front tire. This has happened several times in the last 2 days. Usually traveling at freeway speeds.


----------

